# Regimental Recon Detachment



## Rooster (Dec 9, 2009)

What is this Recon unit? I mean obviously it's a recon unit for Regiment, but how is it different from an LRS team? Does each Ranger Batt. have one?


----------



## EATIII (Dec 9, 2009)

Well you found out what RRD stands for, so why do you ask if each Batt has one when their are 4  BN's the " Regiment". It is now RRC BTW.

TYRANT please!


----------



## Rooster (Dec 9, 2009)

What I meant by saying "what is this unit" is what is the difference from the "RRC" to other reconnaissance units such as an LRS team. Sorry for being a bit obscure in my meaning.


----------



## EATIII (Dec 9, 2009)

http://www.militaryphotos.net/forums/archive/index.php/t-69990.html

It is organic to the Regiment, and LRS is organic to a Division or Corps.However don't confuse the two, RRC is Trained for a whole lot more than any LRS Unit!

RRC is the way to GO but as you have been told go to BN first and then tryout for it.


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 9, 2009)

Leg Infantry is the way to GO don't let these Ranger's scare you


----------



## 275ANGER! (Dec 10, 2009)

On a side note each Rifle Battalion maintains its own organic recce element (BRD).   They get all kinds of "cool" schools and are in a world of their own.  Granted they are attached to the flag pole but being that there are no privates and all are tabbed, big boy rules apply.

At your age in Battalion you could fast track if you do act your mature age.  Spend a couple months as a pee-on, deploy -  kick in some doors and shoot fuckers in the face! go to Ranger School and when you get back try out for RRC or BRD.  All that can be accomplished in a short amount of time while in Regiment.


----------



## Smurf (Dec 10, 2009)

Unit patch


----------



## car (Dec 10, 2009)

Polar Bear said:


> Leg Infantry is the way to GO don't let these Ranger's scare you


 
You only say that because you're too tall to stand in the paratroop door - don't be bitter and hateful


----------



## Smurf (Dec 10, 2009)

I got a chance to speak with a guy from RRC when he was at SOCOM. He was a bad MOFO. Two combat freefall jumps


----------



## Invictus375 (Dec 11, 2009)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but this is an open area of the board. 

If that is indeed the case, this is probably not a topic for public consumption. 
RRC isn't common knowledge for good reason.


----------



## Smurf (Dec 11, 2009)

Ranger recon unit seeks soldiers

Staff report
Posted : Wednesday Feb 14, 2007 10:10:37 EST

Applications are being accepted for duty with a unit that provides tactical and special reconnaissance support to the 75th Ranger Regiment.

The Regiment Reconnaissance Company’s recce teams are composed of battle-hardened noncommissioned officers with numerous combat deployments.

The current recruiting drive is targeted at male soldiers in the ranks of specialist through sergeant first class from the infantry, field artillery, medical and communications career management fields.

The company also has vacancies for infantry staff sergeants and sergeants first class, communications and information systems operation privates through staff sergeants, medical privates through sergeants first class, and privates through sergeants first class who are unit supply specialists (MOS 92Y) or automated logistics specialists (MOS 92A).

Applicants must be airborne- and Ranger-qualified.

Limited officer vacancies include one infantry major position, two infantry captain positions and one position for a chief warrant officer 2 holding MOS 350F (all-source intelligence technician).

Assessment courses are conducted twice each year, usually in March and September.

Once selected for the company, members attend a rigorous 29-week operator training course that includes free-fall training, computers, advanced communications, digital photography, photo editing, reconnaissance reporting formats, fieldcraft and stalks, infiltration and exfiltration methods, close-air support, advanced driving techniques, demolitions, tactical man-tracking and advanced medical techniques.


http://www.armytimes.com/news/2007/02/ATRecce070214/


----------



## JJ sloan (Dec 12, 2009)

Just because you saw it on open source doesn't mean it is ok for knuckleheads to discuss over open source channels.  Don't be a jackass... if you want to know about these units go and do it!  Otherwise go to your room and play dressup with your GI Joe.


----------



## jtprgr375 (Dec 16, 2009)

Invictus375 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but this is an open area of the board.
> 
> If that is indeed the case, this is probably not a topic for public consumption.
> RRC isn't common knowledge for good reason.



Ditto


----------



## AWP (Dec 16, 2009)

Ceiling cat is watching me close this thread.


----------

